# Bluetooth error

## REmaxer

Hi guys.

Recently, i bought a wireless keyboard.I've emerged bluez and when i do "hcitool scan", i can't find any bluetooth adaptor.

Device is not available: No such device

My lsusb:

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 1131:1001 Integrated System Solution Corp. KY-BT100 Bluetooth Adapter

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 03f0:8711 Hewlett-Packard 

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0ac8:301b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 Webcam

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 046d:c52e Logitech, Inc.

----------

## javeree

Did you switch teh keyboard on ?  :Very Happy: 

Seriously, I would first check if the bluetooth on the usb side works. 

Does hictool dev find your usb receiver ?

I have a cheap bluetooth usb key, and it starts up very unreliably. I guess it has something to do with timing in the initialization. (like e.g. the key still chewing on its hardware initialization when the rest of the bluetooth scripts are already running. I am occasionally experimenting with it.

I have not yet found out the most lowlevel command that will bring it, but in general, manually running /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart does the trick.

If 'hcitool dev' show an interface try 'hcitool hci0 up' (replace hci0 with the actual device name).

----------

## REmaxer

It doesn't show any interfaces...

----------

## javeree

What if you manually do 

```
udevadm trigger --subsystem-match=bluetooth --action=add
```

to try and redetect the bluetooth module ?

What does lsmod say ? Do you have the following modules ?

 *Quote:*   

> bluetooth
> 
> lsusb (if it is a usb bluetooth dongle)
> 
> rfcomm
> ...

 

----------

## ferg

Was this ever fixed?

I've a similar problem in that my Bluetooth keyboard is only detected if I run

```
/etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
```

(or start if I remove it from the boot run levels).

running 

```
udevadm trigger --subsystem-match=bluetooth --action=add
```

 manually does not work.

Really winding me up!

Cheers

Ferg

----------

## GES

```
# bccmd psset -s 0x0000 0x028c 0x0001
```

& reboot

----------

